# Step by step NanoBSD tutorial



## j4ck (Oct 13, 2012)

I am new to FreeBSD, and I want to create an image using NanoBSD. Can anyone help me with a step by step tutorial please?

Thanks.


----------



## mix_room (Oct 13, 2012)

What is wrong with the handbook - http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/nanobsd/howto.html
Also this is good, albeit a bit dated. 

Google has a lot of search results, use it.


----------



## j4ck (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks 

I have a question, what does for example, 
	
	



```
NO_GAMES=YES
```
 mean? What does CONF_BUILD, CONF_INSTALL and CONF_WORLD mean? What is WORLD?

I've gotten a bit confused.


----------



## kpa (Oct 14, 2012)

World is the userspace part of the FreeBSD operating system, the system binaries and shared libraries plus a whole bunch of shell scripts and data files. Everything that is not under /usr/local or /boot/kernel is part of the "world".


----------



## j4ck (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you @kpa 

I want a light image, what should I set in the configuration file? I mean what should I pass up?

Someone help me please ...


----------



## SirDice (Oct 16, 2012)

j4ck said:
			
		

> I have a question, what does for example, NO_GAMES=YES mean?


See src.conf(5), the NO_* variables are deprecated.



			
				j4ck said:
			
		

> someone help me please ...


Perhaps you should get some experience building FreeBSD first. Once you get the hang of that move onto nanoBSD.


----------



## j4ck (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks friends,

What does this error mean*?*


```
/usr/obj/nanobsd.full/_.mnt: write failed, filesystem is full
[root@ /usr/src/tools/tools/nanobsd]#
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 17, 2012)

j4ck said:
			
		

> What does this error mean?


Try reading it.



> ```
> /usr/obj/nanobsd.full/_.mnt: [B]write failed, filesystem is full
> [/B][root@ /usr/src/tools/tools/nanobsd]#
> ```


----------



## sysliquid (Oct 17, 2012)

j4ck said:
			
		

> Thanks friends
> What does this error mean ?
> 
> ```
> ...



Technically what is happening here is that you're receiving ENOSPC signal that the device has run out of available space to write to.


----------



## j4ck (Oct 23, 2012)

There are some things which don't have WITHOUT knobs. How can I control these directories manually?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2012)

Look in the Makefile. If there are no options, well, there are no options.


----------



## silicium (Oct 28, 2012)

But WITHOUT_ options are useless when you want to add a package later instead of rebuilding the nanoBSD image. Is there any automatic tool to trim a package (remove its docs, examples, locales, nls, manpages) instead of removing useless files/dirs, then editing +CONTENTS and +MTREE_DIRS?


----------



## mbzadegan (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi,
My /usr/src folder is empty, How can I get the latest files with `svn checkout` command?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Nov 18, 2013)

mbzadegan said:
			
		

> Hi,
> My /usr/src folder is empty, How can I get the latest files with `svn checkout` Command?



FreeBSD Handbook: Using Subversion
Committers Guide: Subversion Primer


----------



## mbzadegan (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi,
I tried to make an image (According to the NanoBSD Howto at *2.2. Building a NanoBSD image*) But I didn't find any _.disk.full image! How can I build NanoBSD Image? 


```
root@bsd /u/s/t/t/nanobsd# sh myconf.nano 
00:00:00 # NanoBSD image full build starting
00:00:00 ## Clean and create object directory (/usr/obj/nanobsd.full/)
00:00:02 ## Construct build make.conf (/usr/obj/nanobsd.full//make.conf.build)
00:00:02 ## run buildworld
00:00:02 ### log: /usr/obj/nanobsd.full//_.bw
root@bsd /u/s/t/t/nanobsd# cd /usr/obj/nanobsd.full/
root@bsd /u/o/nanobsd.full# ls -la
total 104
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel    512 Nov 19 12:46 .
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel    512 Nov 19 12:46 ..
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  83156 Nov 19 12:47 _.bw
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1606 Nov 19 12:46 _.env
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel     22 Nov 19 12:46 make.conf.build
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel    512 Nov 19 12:46 usr
```


----------



## mix_room (Nov 20, 2013)

I would try reading the log indicated in the messages, it will probably tell you what is not working properly. 

```
00:00:02 ### log: /usr/obj/nanobsd.full//_.bw
```


----------



## lucifercipher (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi there,

I started NanoBSD a week ago. I had this error when i set the default hard disk size during Virtual Machine creation. Make the hard disk size 10+ GB and this wont happen. Do not worry about 10 GB as VirtualBox only fills the hard disk when needed . Otherwise it stays at 3+ GB size. 

Hope it helps.


----------

